# "Showdown At The Freshwater Corral"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Trout & Reds Showering Bait*
Capt. James Cunningham recounted something he saw on the water the other day and it's a sight I've seen many times, worth sharing. He and guests were wade fishing trying to zero in on Trout with not a lot going on when James said he looked up and saw a 50 yard swath of biat showering out of the water. He moved in that direction and caught a glimpse of a school of Redfish humping up on the surface and the unmistakeable flashes of gold as the fish juked and jokeyed for position on the surface. That's about as close to a "Buck Fever" moment as you can get. He said he eased towards them and began hooking up directing the guests to do the same. With lots of hook-ups the fish submerged but working the sand pockets in that vacinity kept producing solid take downs.

Wade fishing has been the best approach on Trout of late with Redfish ready to please by boat, airboat, or wading. We will be expecting a pretty good push of freshwater here in coming weeks and that should continue to keep bracketing fish over shorelines and the back lakes. Of course, the back lakes tend to be a hot spot heading toward elevated tides and cooler temperatures associated with Fall.

*Flounder Gigging*
Working at night around big weather is a little different than during daylight hours. Saturday evening found me watching the radar with guests on the water as the front line that drenched San Antonio looked to be approaching. While a bit intimidating, we communicated well and everyone managed to enjoy successful trips with lots of action. We'd like to thank everyone for trusting us with the calls on the weather. Capt. Chris Cady, Capt. Donnie Heath and Capt. Braden Proctor had the honors and did a great job.

*Castaway Lodge, Stretching Our Legs *
We're looking forward to our Grand Opening this Friday and our guests are absolutely enjoying all the new amenities. We'd like to welcome you to join the family that is Castaway Lodge. Yesterday, we had a businessman drive out of his way from Rockport to tour the facility in hopes of finding a home for his entertaining needs. We had a great visit and he was very glad he made the trip. We look forward to more opportunities to share our passion with you while we continue making memories of a lifetime. This is a great venue made that way by great hard working people. Come see us.

Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Grand Opening August 26th, Open House Noon to 3pm. 2Coolers welcome fo sho!


----------

